# Gaggiat TS 1 could need a brain



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I have a gaggia TS1 which was given to me as a swap because it apparently didn't work. I descaled it and after heating it up did manage to get water to come out through the group. I used a domestic type descale which I poured into the water butt and then drew through the different outlets using pump pressure.I flushed it through a dozen times and eventually got clear water sucess a workig gaggia...nearly. With a bit of common sense I realised that the tank was filling so the pump worked, the water was hot so the elemnts worked and hot water , coffee or steam came out of each relevant port, this is great, cappacinos all day long for a bout 2 days and then on the 3rd day after about half an hour of acting normally it stops working, the red light comes on that usualy means the water butt is empty although it isn.t. it seems like an overheat issue as it takes about half an hour to fail and during that time everything works normally, I think the brain is overheating on a weak relay,

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A NEW GIEMME RL3 220V ???

the only ones i can find online are 110v for the US market,also mine is a 4f which seems to be more unusual, I took out the water level probe and it was shining beautifully s i think ts fine also the pressurestat does change the PSi if adjusted so i think thats good. Funny thing is whilst its coolin down ( it does comeback on eventually) the group stays hot and you can hear the thermo clicking on/off


----------

